# Pinarello Quattro or Look 566 ???



## bimmer1977 (Jan 30, 2011)

Haven't seen much reviews on the new quattro and am currently torn between a silver-white quattro vs a blue-white Look 566? I do mostly group rides and centuries and have no plans to racing in crits. However, a lot of climbing is typically involved in our group rides/centuries. 

Appreciate your inputs !!!


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

i'd go with the FP Quattro. the Look is very entry level. I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

I picked up the quattro and it's great


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

me too.. i sold the fp3 and got a quattro......very nice ride...:thumbsup:


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

just got the quattro as well thanks for the advice


----------

